# Black Diamond Mystics



## Boat-ERS (Apr 15, 2005)

So I have kind of moved on to the next season...or at least planning ahead. Any ladies out there ski the Black Diamond Mystics? Online reviews are super mixed. Just wanted some more personal experience. I would be mounting them will tele bindings. And I know it will be asked...I am a very competent on resort and in backcountry tele skier.

Black Diamond Mystic Telemark Ski - Women's from Backcountry.com


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought my fiance a pair three years ago and they have worked well. One note though, when mounted with AT bindings on the foot center line, the binding seems too far towards the back of the ski. She will be remounting them with tele bindings and get larger AT skis this season. They are 158 cm I think and have been great skis for her. We do a lot of BC skiing near Aspen and the skis are a good compromise between reasonable weight and good skiing for her small stature


----------

